# Dipluridae ssp. "Bolivia/Brazil"



## aftershock (Apr 7, 2006)

Dipluridae ssp. "Bolivia/Brazil"


----------



## recluse (Apr 7, 2006)

Awesome spider!

Hans


----------



## Brian S (Apr 7, 2006)

Now that looks good!!!! Are you sure it is not a Theraposoid? It most certainly in a Mygolamorph


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 7, 2006)

gosh those are pretty!

i am lucky to have many myglas in the wild around me... but most are brown... or then there are the brown ones... OH! and some are light brown and some are dark brown
but i do love them all

i think i love that one a tiny bit more though 

thanks for posting


----------



## oblivion56 (Apr 7, 2006)

that is trechona venosa


----------



## aftershock (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes. It's "probably" a Trechona venosa, I bought it as a Dipluridae ssp "possibly T venosa".

It's a nice spider, I have two subadult females and one semiadult male so hopefully sweet love will be in the air in a few months.


----------



## oblivion56 (Apr 8, 2006)

i caught many of those in venezuela


----------



## aftershock (Apr 8, 2006)

How large were the specimens you caught?


----------



## oblivion56 (Apr 8, 2006)

about an inch and a half.i have heard they have a strong venom also.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Apr 8, 2006)

oblivion56 said:
			
		

> about an inch and a half.i have heard they have a strong venom also.


Hi,

may i ask from which source this info originates?

BÜCHERL stated this nearly half a century back. Based on non-scientific observations. Since then, nobody has ever reported anything similar....

Newest toxicological literature strongly suggests to forget about that saying...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## oblivion56 (Apr 8, 2006)

the locals in venezuela said they have a bad bite,if you do a google search for t.v,there are many references to its venom.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi again,

yes, there are indeed many clues linking to the toxicity of T. venosa. They all have something in common: if you follow them back to their roots, you´ll find BÜCHLER...

As to what the locals "know": there are many stories about locals that just don´t know <edit> about the animals in their proximity. To show just one example take Peru: to the very best knowledge of the locals Avicularia spec. is a high-toxic killer, Phoneutria fera instead is completely harmless....

I was really glad to have my eyes opened up by such educated specialists....

Ain´t enough yet? Check out the "Podadora" and "Mico", some other species that were former believed to be significant toxic by the locals and had been taken for so by BÜCHLER and his allies. Strange, never heard something about this again...  

Greetings,

Stefan

P.S. If you´re really interested in toxicity i suggest to do background research about the toxicity of Ctenopsis stellata, too.


----------



## aftershock (Apr 8, 2006)

I was actually bitten by one of mine when it was a really tiny sling. I was amazed it could penetrate the skin. It ran out of it's little container when I sprayed, and caught it on my hand.

It walked calmy and then just put it's SMALL fang in my hand. I was a little bit surprised and then it started to hurt...alot. The pain stayed for a few days and then nothing more. I don't want to get bitten now though, when thay are about 3" Yesterday I saw it when she bit a zophobas mealworm and it died more or less instantly.


----------



## oblivion56 (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah,i never said they are deadly,just heard they had a bad bite.the locals were very knowledgable of the local inverts in the area,so i tend to believe them,they live with them and i'm sure they have been bite by them,so i listen to them!


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Very interesting.


----------



## T.Raab (Apr 10, 2006)

Interessting Thread. I keep also six of those Diplruidae sp. Mine are from Bolivia (i dont know the exact part) and where importet by a german dealer who breed them then.
I didnt heard of any taxonomic ID of this species, so nobody can tell if its a _Trechona venosa_ or even a _Trechona_. I would be very careful with the use of the name _Trechona venosa_.

After my spiders mature, i will try to verify the species with the redescription of _Trechona venosa_ made by PEDROSO et al.


PEDROSO, D. R. & R. L. C. BAPTISTA, (2004). Redescription of _Trechona venosa_ (Latreille, 1832) and designation of its neotype (Araneae: Dipluridae). _Revista Ibérica de Aracnología, Zaragoza_, *10*: 149-156.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Sep 15, 2006)

hi, timo and me were now able to id this species as a Linothele sp. 
Here in germany the next generation of CBs of this species already hatched


----------



## surfer (Sep 19, 2006)

*Dipluridae sp. mating*

Picture from mating this species.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Apr 1, 2007)

hi,
sry for getting back to that thread again, but that:


oblivion56 said:


> i caught many of those in venezuela


is pretty funny, since T. venosa doesn´t occur in Venezuela. After Baptista & Pedroso (2004) it only occurs in Brazil; in atlantic forests south of Rio de Janeiro.
BUT there can be found several species of Dipluridae (for example Diplura sanguinea, Diplura lineata; although those species are not described for Venezuela they seem to occur there, at least D. sanguinea), which can easily be confused with T. venosa.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Apr 28, 2007)

Improver said:


> hi,
> sry for getting back to that thread again, but that:
> 
> 
> is pretty funny, since T. venosa doesn´t occur in Venezuela. After Baptista & Pedroso (2004) it only occurs in Brazil;


Hi there,

sorry, again for diggin this up,

BUT: bottom line:

No toxicity of Trechona venosa proofed, not even Trechona venosa found in the general area, let alone that country.

Just hot air...

Take care, everyone.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 28, 2007)

gorgeous spider.  If it were a T, I'd be tempted to say C. fasciatum :clap:


----------



## Gsc (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry to dig up an old post but I'm excited.  I just got a group of 8 subadults of these (Linothele sp. "Bolivia") yesterday.  Hopefully I'll be able to breed them and establish this spider in the US hobby!  Very neat looking & fast spiders...

Graham

**********UPDATE:  Just got an email from my friend...the ones I recieved are babies and not subadults...they are going to get much bigger than I had expected.  I'm very excited about them!!!!! ******


----------



## Gigas (Jul 10, 2007)

they grow at a nice rate, yuo will have adults soon enough, They can be kept in small ish tanks but if you want to see how good they can make their webs you need to  give them quite large enclosures, Its worth it!


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jul 10, 2007)

hi, 
they can be kept in 20 X 20 X 20cm enclosures, even as adults, but it´s recommended to give them more space. I keep my adult pair in 30 X 30 X 40cm and they webbed it all up.
Juveniles seem to grow faster the more space they´re given.
For further reading take a look at my homepage www.dipluridae.de


----------



## proper_tea (May 27, 2008)

If they're anything like OBT, I find that they don't web quite as much if you make a good hide for them (i.e. a tunnel under a rock, or something like that).  My OBTs just web up there hides, and then just come and hang at the edge of their web, and sometimes even come out for a walk.  When I got them they were in little critter keepers that they had webbed so heavily that you couldn't even see them.

I think a lot of spiders that web heavily are actually just responding to the stress of not having a good hide.  It's tough trying to keep them, and figure out a way for them to be interesting display animals, and to keeps them in a way that they are not stressed all the time.


----------

